# Roundhouse - toes or instep?



## MBuzzy (Nov 21, 2007)

Does your school teach roundhouse kicks with the ball of the foot, instep, or both?

Why and what do you think are the advantages/disadvantages of the two?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 21, 2007)

Both, though more commonly instep. Never with the toes themselves, of course. 

Instep is the rule, unless you're breaking a board or trying to hit a very specific target.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 21, 2007)

We do both, mainly instep though. We sometimes use the shin too. I would say the instep is better suited to point sparring, it gives you a bit extra reach and theres less chance of hurting a toe. Ball of the foot is great for hitting hard targets, less chance of damaging the small bones of the instep.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 21, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Does your school teach roundhouse kicks with the ball of the foot, instep, or both?
> 
> Why and what do you think are the advantages/disadvantages of the two?



Both.  The tool used depends on the target; a flat tool (instep) should be used on a round target (e.g. temple), while a round tool (ball of foot) should be used on a flat target (e.g. abdomen) - realizing that "flat" and "round" are relative terms when talking about body parts.

Also, the ball of foot provides a different angle, and can often be used to get past the opponent's guard (going between the forearms to the torso, for example), while the instep provides extra distance, and, for many people, is easier to use at higher sections.


----------



## thardey (Nov 21, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Both.  The tool used depends on the target; a flat tool (instep) should be used on a round target (e.g. temple), while a round tool (ball of foot) should be used on a flat target (e.g. abdomen) - realizing that "flat" and "round" are relative terms when talking about body parts.
> 
> Also, the ball of foot provides a different angle, and can often be used to get past the opponent's guard (going between the forearms to the torso, for example), while the instep provides extra distance, and, for many people, is easier to use at higher sections.



Word for word what we teach. The only thing I could add is that we usually reserve the ball of the foot for a front leg-round kick.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Both. The tool used depends on the target; a flat tool (instep) should be used on a round target (e.g. temple), while a round tool (ball of foot) should be used on a flat target (e.g. abdomen) - realizing that "flat" and "round" are relative terms when talking about body parts.
> 
> Also, the ball of foot provides a different angle, and can often be used to get past the opponent's guard (going between the forearms to the torso, for example), while the instep provides extra distance, and, for many people, is easier to use at higher sections.


 
Exactly what I would have said just sloppier, Kacey always says the right things.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 21, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Does your school teach roundhouse kicks with the ball of the foot, instep, or both?
> 
> Why and what do you think are the advantages/disadvantages of the two?


This is a circular versus liniar thing and there are perfectly good reasons to choose one over the other based on the target and effect desired; so, both.
Sean


----------



## Butch (Nov 21, 2007)

I teach both and it depends on your intent. If it is to stun your opponent we use the instep, if it is intented to do damage then it is ball of foot.


----------



## tellner (Nov 21, 2007)

If you _really_ want to do damage use the shin or wear hard shoes


----------



## Chizikunbo (Nov 22, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Does your school teach roundhouse kicks with the ball of the foot, instep, or both?
> 
> Why and what do you think are the advantages/disadvantages of the two?



The ball of the foot. The instep is not conditioned to deliver any good amount of impact. The ankle can actually be damaged fairly easily and rather permanently by exerting too much pressure on the instep during the impact of the kick. On the other hand the ball of the foot is already conditioned for impact (we walk on it every day)....

fwiw,
--josh


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Nov 22, 2007)

Use the shin.  Kick em' in the head with your shin (Cro Cop style) but first kick em' in the family jewel's with the ball of your foot.  The ball of the foot can go around the leg if it gets in the way and penetrate.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 22, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Both. The tool used depends on the target; a flat tool (instep) should be used on a round target (e.g. temple), while a round tool (ball of foot) should be used on a flat target (e.g. abdomen) - realizing that "flat" and "round" are relative terms when talking about body parts.
> 
> Also, the ball of foot provides a different angle, and can often be used to get past the opponent's guard (going between the forearms to the torso, for example), while the instep provides extra distance, and, for many people, is easier to use at higher sections.


 
I agree 100% - so why is it that a lot of schools basically teach one or the other.  Or at least focus on one or the other rather than extolling the uses and virtues of each?


----------



## exile (Nov 22, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I agree 100% - so why is it that a lot of schools basically teach one or the other.  Or at least focus on one or the other rather than extolling the uses and virtues of each?



My impression is that 

&#8226; the instep is used as a `training' impact surface, because less internal muscle manipulation is necessary:  to get the ball of the foot to impact the target, you have to do a small forward rotation of the foot at the ankle, which actually make the kicking motion a bit more complex than what you have to do get a clean impact with the instep;

&#8226; rotating the foot forward to bring the ball of the foot into play requires much greater care so far as protecting the toes are concerned than the _en pointe_ position of the foot in the instep-strike version;

&#8226; relatively few schools will have you learn a roundhouse-kick board break, which pretty much demands a ball-of-foot impact, compared to the number that teach you Olympic style point-scoring using the roundhouse, where a number of different factors already alluded to make the instep version optimal.

Put'em together and the instep version winds up being the default in most places, I suspect....


----------



## Kacey (Nov 22, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I agree 100% - so why is it that a lot of schools basically teach one or the other.  Or at least focus on one or the other rather than extolling the uses and virtues of each?



Well, first, I'll point out that I'm in TKD, not TSD, so I don't know if that makse a difference or not... 

The way I taught, and teach my own students, is to do the ball of foot turning/roundhouse kick first; being the more difficult kick, once it's learned, the instep kick is much easier to learn - but if the instep variant is learned first, many people have difficulty learning the ball of foot variant.  I do this with many kicks that have variations - teach the more difficult version first, then the easier ones.

This may be why it doesn't appear to be taught both ways everywhere; our syllabus indicates teaching turning kick with the ball of foot at yellow belt (8th gup), while instep is not introduced until blue belt (4th gup), because it is used primarily for high section kicks (head), which are harder to do, even though the foot position is easier to get correct.



exile said:


> My impression is that
> 
>  the instep is used as a `training' impact surface, because less internal muscle manipulation is necessary:  to get the ball of the foot to impact the target, you have to do a small forward rotation of the foot at the ankle, which actually make the kicking motion a bit more complex than what you have to do get a clean impact with the instep;



See above - that's why I teach the ball of foot version _first_ - because it's more difficult.  Students who have learned the harder version have an easy time with the less difficult version



exile said:


>  rotating the foot forward to bring the ball of the foot into play requires much greater care so far as protecting the toes are concerned than the _en pointe_ position of the foot in the instep-strike version;



It may be for you - but the first kick we teach is front kick, which also requires that the toes be retracted while the ball of the foot is pointed forward at the target - from there, turning kick foot position (ball of foot with the toes retracted) is not particularly difficult; in fact, it's easier than front kick.



exile said:


>  relatively few schools will have you learn a roundhouse-kick board break, which pretty much demands a ball-of-foot impact, compared to the number that teach you Olympic style point-scoring using the roundhouse, where a number of different factors already alluded to make the instep version optimal.



We break with turning kick all the time - in fact, it's the required kick for breaking when testing to 6th gup (green belt) - so it's used as a breaking kick pretty early on.  I will say, however, that we don't use Olympic sparring rules, and turning kick is a very valid - and very effective - sparring technique.

I've seen people break with the instep - but it's usually people with really high arches that are truly good at it, because it's hard to get a small striking tool with the arch otherwise.



exile said:


> Put'em together and the instep version winds up being the default in most places, I suspect....



Might be the default for you - it isn't in the ITF, from what I've seen.


----------



## exile (Nov 22, 2007)

My impressionand it's only thatis that most of the WTF-affiliated TKD schools I've had any contact with use the instep version, for some combination of the reasons I've mentioned, with the tournament applicability of the kick heading the list. The competition emphasis of WTF schools makes this a fairly straightforward choice. In my own school, breaking techs emphasize the use of hands; hands are actually more emphasized than leg/foot techniques in any case, so I'm not going by what we do, since it's pretty unrepresentative of most TKD (apart from other Song Moo Kwan schools). But in my contacts with TKDists from schools with other kwan lineages, I seem to have seen instep-surface roundhouses almost exclusively. 

I'd expect things to be different in TSD, ITF TKD and any other karate-based MA that played down the martial sport aspect, compared to what happens in WTF TKD. It's yet another case where form reflects function, for the most part.  If you want quick, high contact, the instep works a treat; but for hard impact, the ball of the foot, though technically more demanding, is by far the better bet...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 23, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I've seen people break with the instep - but it's usually people with really high arches that are truly good at it, because it's hard to get a small striking tool with the arch otherwise.



Heh, well I break that rule for you, since I'm flat-footed and prefer breaking with my instep on a round kick. I can't pull back my toes very far, so it's easier for me to use the instep. I condition my insteps a lot, so that they don't feel all that much pain, but really, board breaking requires speed and follow-through. We use 1" thick boards in the ITF (that's the ITSDF), but even so, it's a breeze for me to put my instep through a board. I'm gonna try two boards with my signature spinning jump roundhouse next May; I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 23, 2007)

Toe, instep, or shin with shoes on. Unfortunately, the ball is more often than not unaccessible. The toe, with boots on, to the liver, ribs, kidney, ITB... it's a sweet thing.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 23, 2007)

I believe that you don't want to limit yourself to one way of doing it.  There are lots of times where the various kicks are appropriate then others.  The key is how you drill it.  You can't just do it willy nilly or you are not going to be able to make it instinctual.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 23, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I believe that you don't want to limit yourself to one way of doing it.  There are lots of times where the various kicks are appropriate then others.  The key is how you drill it.  You can't just do it willy nilly or you are not going to be able to make it instinctual.



Too true. We drill each one specifically. If the instructor wants us to do toes, he says so, reminding us of the difference in usage. 

The breaking requirement for one of the red belt ranks is a jump round kick with the ball of the foot (I actually managed to pull my toes back enough to break it that way when I had to do it), so especially at that level we drill both.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 23, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Well, first, I'll point out that I'm in TKD, not TSD, so I don't know if that makse a difference or not...
> 
> The way I taught, and teach my own students, is to do the ball of foot turning/roundhouse kick first; being the more difficult kick, once it's learned, the instep kick is much easier to learn - but if the instep variant is learned first, many people have difficulty learning the ball of foot variant. I do this with many kicks that have variations - teach the more difficult version first, then the easier ones.
> 
> This may be why it doesn't appear to be taught both ways everywhere; our syllabus indicates teaching turning kick with the ball of foot at yellow belt (8th gup), while instep is not introduced until blue belt (4th gup), because it is used primarily for high section kicks (head), which are harder to do, even though the foot position is easier to get correct.


 
No idea if the TSD/TKD makes much of a difference, although I'd be curious to know if one style is more apt to teach it different ways.

I learned the instep kick first and now I'm having a difficult time transferring over to the ball of the foot kick.  I've found that the instep kick is much faster - seems to me that it would be much more effective in sparring or for weakening the thighs or side defenses.  The ball of the foot kick seems more effective for getting through or around defenses for a direct hit.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ball of foot


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Nov 24, 2007)

It has always been my experience that many Korean systems focus more on top of the foot, while most Japanese systems focus on ball of the foot.

In sparring, most practitioners will use the top of the foot in order to safeguard against accidental injuries. 

As was stated earlier; using the ball of the foot is good, and necessary to score on the body if the opponent has a strong guard position and you need to be able to place the kick either between the arms or behind the elbow.

Using the shin is a great way to apply heavier contact and break the opponents leg or crush his/her ribs, but will be less effective to the upper body and head if the opponent has a good guard position.

Using the big toe works great for delivering surgical strikes to nerve points. I use this technique all of the time with great success.

In my school I teach my student to use; A) the top of the foot, B) the ball of the foot, C) the shin, and D) the big toe. Each of these weapons works well in specific situations, and they should all be taught in every school.

I start my beginners out with the top of the foot. At 8th guep we start to work with the ball of the foot, at 6th guep we use the shin, and at 3rd guep we start to use the big toe.

The top of the foot should be used for soft targets, the ball of the foot for hard targets, the shin for kicks to the legs, hips, abdominal and rib shots. The big toe should only be used for nerve shots, as all nerve shots will be delivered to soft tissue areas of the body.

SIDE NOTE: For many years martial artists have used the term "Instep" to teach and discuss kicking with the top of the foot. The instep is actually located on the bottom of the foot in the middle. 


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO


----------



## fireman00 (Nov 24, 2007)

instep - for one reason... it is VERY difficult if not impossible to pull your toes back to kick an attacker while wearing street shoes.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 24, 2007)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> SIDE NOTE: For many years martial artists have used the term "Instep" to teach and discuss kicking with the top of the foot. The instep is actually located on the bottom of the foot in the middle.


instep, top of the foot...choice between one word or four. I always point out the part I mean when I'm showing a junior belt how to round kick, anyway. For me, the instep _is_ that part of the foot.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Nov 25, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> instep, top of the foot...choice between one word or four. I always point out the part I mean when I'm showing a junior belt how to round kick, anyway. For me, the instep _is_ that part of the foot.



JT,
You are not alone when it comes to using the term "instep" in this way. I used it as well until I had a student a couple of years ago that was a foot doctor. He made the correction for me. If you ask a doctor, or anyone that is a student of anatomy they will tell you this as well.

I don't know who started using the term "instep to discuss the top of the foot, but it caught on and over the years was adopted by most all martial practitioners, regardless of what system they train in.

If it hadn't been pointed out to me by this doctor, I would still be using it as well.

Happy holidays...


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Nov 25, 2007)

What can I say that hasnt been said already?

I _prefer_ the ball of the foot. I wear tactical boots much of the time, and so whether or not I can get my toes curled back is irrelevant. Additionally I dont have much of an issue with that when wearing my running shoes. Now biker or riding boots or my dress shoes possibly.

I also teach the shin. Thigh and floating ribs.


----------



## mjd (Dec 2, 2007)

I start with the ball of the foot and work back towards the knee covering everywhere inbetween.

I start to teach the ball first because it is the safest and hardest to learn. the top of the foot has many little weak bones and nerves close to the surface, beginners have trouble remembering what to use when and where, top of the foot to the teeth could cause life long damage to ones foot, by 4th gup I start bringing in the top of the foot and shin.

tang soo!


----------



## Meghann1965 (Jan 27, 2008)

We teach our students to hit with the shin.  The use of the toes is discouraged as we don't want anyone to break their foot.  We have routine kicking drills to improve our techniques.  It's always a good thing to work on with our new students and to remind the more established students how to kick.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Feb 13, 2008)

Instep feels better for me and i teach it that way unless people wear boots often then i tell them to use the boots , even better if there steal toe boots


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 14, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Does your school teach roundhouse kicks with the ball of the foot, instep, or both?
> 
> Why and what do you think are the advantages/disadvantages of the two?


Both and range is a factor.
Sean


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 15, 2008)

I was watching a MMA match the other day, I think it was a UFC fight, and one fo the fighters was kicking with the ball.  What made it interesting was that the other guy was blocking at the shin (think a high kick blocked with forearm/fist next to temple.  if the kicker had been using the top of the foot, the kick woudl have been blocked.  HOWEVER he was using the ball, so he was getting contact with the guys head (and ribs) around the blocks.


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 31, 2008)

Both...

Also, the shin, if strong enough, can be a very powerful tool.  Think "baseball bat".

Someone replied before that one cannot do board breaks with the instep, but this is not the case.  I've broken boards with the instep on a roundhouse, jump roundhouse, jump 360 roundhouse, and i've seen it with a tornado kick on the instep as well.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 1, 2008)

We had been taught to do the roundhouse with the top of the foot/instep.  The other night, I did roundhouse kicking with the ball of my foot for the first time.  I can see the usefulness for breaking boards.  Not sure if I'd crack the bones in the top of my foot trying to break a board with the top of the foot.

I'm not sure if it would be legal for us to use a shin in competition.   Occasionally, I get someone with the shin during sparring.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2008)

Always train in all catagory of kicking, there are so many variation of each kick, find which one works best for you in a SD principle way and go from there.


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Always train in all catagory of kicking, there are so many variation of each kick, find which one works best for you in a SD principle way and go from there.


 
I totally agree...  You should train to be an all around martial artist, not just a martial sport fighter who limits themselves to what is allowed for sparring or breaking.

I like to train in everything that I can, but there are some things that I'm just really good at.  I have a unique way of fighting that is mine only.  If I am in an encounter on the street, I'll probably only end up using a few basic principles to defend myself, letting the techniques flow as they must in the chaos.  

I like to strike with the shin and the instep for the roundhouse, so that's what you'll see me use on the street if I'm wearing sneakers or other shoes that can bend.  If I'm wearing a pair of workboots, then I'll probably use the shin or the ball of the foot (though in the boots it would be harder to get the toes back and the boot would reinforce the foot).


----------



## Meghann1965 (Sep 1, 2008)

I can see the benefits of both the top of the foot and the ball of the foot.  I'm now training with a new school and they teach kicks with the ball of the foot, so I will have to re-learn my roundhouse kicks to hit with the ball of the foot.  It's just a matter of re-arranging my thinking.
I haven't ever tried to break a board with a roundhouse kick, but I can't think that it would be effective to try to break with the top of my foot.  There is much more force and power with the ball of the foot.


----------



## JoelD (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't recall if i chimed in earlier but we are taught both with more emphasis on the ball of the foot type. Here's my 3rd gup break requirement... 



 
I had to do the break with the ball of the foot...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice break, Joel. We have to do that break when testing for red belt (4th gup). I somehow managed to hit it (and break it) with the balls of my....bahls (kinda funny when you think of the Korean), but I usually break with my instep - which requires a bit of conditioning but is worlds easier if you can't pull back your toes, like me. 

Tang Soo!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2008)

I wear steel tip shoes  want to guess which I prefer out side of the school.
When I did instep kicks all of the time I developed a callous after a while that made me change shoe sizes.  I also got my foot broken one time while doing an instep kick by a well place and strong block


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's the downside: there's an upper limit to what you can do with your instep. Now would I try roundhouse kicking a brick wall? Probably, but not in earnest...round kicks are often used almost like jabs, not necessarily as the "break-you-in-two" move. When they are, though, the aim is to hit something that's not tough as a brick wall. 

I'm still just providing excuses for my not being able to pull back my toes, but hey, we do what we gotta. You learn to know your body and work with its limits.


----------



## tsdmgk1336 (Sep 13, 2008)

I teach both Instep and Ball of foot. Now on theis-step we mostly use it hitting padded targets. kicking someone in the side of the head gear or ribs and outside and the inside of the thigh. with the ball of foot we teach to break boards and  if we want to kick someone to inflict maxiuim damage. and with the Peet Cha Gi we use the ball of the foot as well. we never use the shin and hears why. if you hit someone hard of enough you can believe it or not break your shin real easy. I've seen it happen...


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 14, 2008)

tsdmgk1336 said:


> I teach both Instep and Ball of foot. Now on theis-step we mostly use it hitting padded targets. kicking someone in the side of the head gear or ribs and outside and the inside of the thigh. with the ball of foot we teach to break boards and if we want to kick someone to inflict maxiuim damage. and with the Peet Cha Gi we use the ball of the foot as well. we never use the shin and hears why. if you hit someone hard of enough you can believe it or not break your shin real easy. I've seen it happen...


 
Ya, I've seen those videos, too.  There are two good ones.  In both of them, it's an MMA match where one fighter tries to kick the other fighter in the side of the lower leg with the shin...  Take two baseball bats and smack them together really hard and you may actually break one of them (generally the weaker one).

But if you are intelligent and thoughtful you won't try to use your shin to smack another shin.  A shin-striking roundhouse kick to the side of the body can be destructive (much more so than the instep or ball of the foot).  There are certain types of tools that work well for certain types of jobs.  I wouldn't use a screwdriver to loosen a hex bolt just like I wouldn't use a spear hand to strike someone in the sternum (broken fingers hurt more than a bruised chest).


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 21, 2008)

At my old class, which is tae kwon do, we were taught to kick with the ball of the foot, and told to kick with the instep if we have shoes on.  Now at the tang soo do class, we're told to do bag drills with the instep and to break the board with the ball of the foot.


----------



## zohran (Oct 21, 2008)

Both

Each has it's uses.

We start off our lower belts using the instep first, then move up to the ball of the foot later.


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 21, 2008)

I was taught, and I teach instep for sparring and ball of foot for military application. So, we practice it both ways.


----------



## IMP (Oct 22, 2008)

I've always learned both, but never broken with a roundhouse. I unserstand the advantages of using the ball of your foot for breaking, but it's also a good way to hit a hard target. I use it normally for shin or head shots only.

The top of the foot, which my teacher teaches until 7th-6th gup, can be a very, very, fast use to hit a weak, soft spot. Almost anything in the torso area is vulnerable to this kind of a strike, plus the back of the legs. 

I believe that using the top of the foot is an easier, more useful way to roundhouse kick somebody, but if you're in class breaking, use the ball of your foot.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 22, 2008)

So I guess that makes me the only one here who toughens his instep to break with it 

Oh well...


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 25, 2008)

JT,
You are not alone in this practice...

There are many ways to deliver any kick. The roundhouse is a great kick to use, as it has soooooooooooo many ways of being applied in different situations.

Top of the foot is good for facial impact and for body shots when the opponents guard is is absent.

If the opponent has a good guard in place using the toe of ball of the foot is great for hooking around the guard to make contact and allows greated penetration, as the contact surface is much smaller.

The shin is great for Close-Quarters-Combat because of the proximity that it is applied in. I qualify it as CQC because in reality, this is not a sport kick. If you make contact in this fashion you are going to inflict damage and this is not sporting. It is warfare.

All of these ways to apply the roundhouse kick are good. It is important to know them all so you can apply the most effective technique at the time of need...



All the best,


Sensei Jay S. Penfil

P.S. We are in the process of setting a date for a seminar to be held at Red Lion Karate in Red Lion, PA. It will probably be in December of January.

I hope that you will come and participate with us in some great training. There will be many MT contributors at this seminar...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 25, 2008)

That's a bit far to travel...especially when you don't have a car. Hope you have a good experience, though.

Tang Soo!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 26, 2008)

JT,
If we have people from your area that can car pool, maybe that can work for you...

We have had several seminars like this and I can tell you that training with the people that you interact with all the time on the discussion boards opens up all kinds of inroads to good knowledge.

Last year when we had the February seminar weekend at my dojang we had 46 practitioners from all over the country.

Check out the photos on my myspace page...


All the best,


Sensei Jay S. Penfil


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 27, 2008)

Where approx. is Red Lion, PA?


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 27, 2008)

Red Lion, PA is an hour north of Baltimore

Gene and Amy Lau are the school owneds and they are an awesome couple. Gene's cell number is: 717-887-4598

Give him  a call to start building a friendship with him and Amy. Gene's son Graham is here on MT as well. They are all a great group to know and train with.


----------



## Gi1 (Nov 4, 2008)

We work always taught that the ball and heel of the foot are the hardest parts of the foot and so use them to strike with. The ball of the foot is harder to kick with at first but once you perfect it you are less likely to hurt your foot and can deliver devistating kicks  - try breaking blocks etc with the top of your foot.


----------



## Traditionalist (Nov 4, 2008)

We teach both. most of the time lower belts use the instep because they haven't learned to pull thier toes back. also instep is used in tournaments since you have boots. But ball is used once you learn how and keep your toes back on all kicks.


----------

